# adding a printer to macbook



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

I've got a Windows-based LAN, with printers configured to print from any of the PC's on my network. I just got a MacBook for Christmas. It's very pretty. I can access the internet OK, but I don't know how to print from the MacBook. Any help would be appreciated.

pjblevin


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

system preferences...
print and fax..
then if it shows up in the default printers do that..
if not type in the ip address under the ip tab.


----------

